
Soak the Boomers to Save Capitalism - soroushjp
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-04-24/tax-baby-boomers-more-to-save-capitalism-for-millennials
======
howard941
The road to hell is paved with intergenerational warfare. I'm not a boomer,
but they're not the enemy. One better answer is right there in the third
paragraph, remove the disinflation ratchet from the Fed so all of us can pay
off debts with money that's worth less as time passes.

~~~
averros
Well, TANSTAAFL.

Inflation takes wealth from savers and people on fixed annuities (such as
pensions) and transfers it to spendthrifts and fools who took on loans they're
not able to pay. This proposal is quite asinine, so it must be rather popular.

